# Tripod Collar Support?



## unfocused (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure how to explain this. The Sigma "Bigma" lens comes with a tripod collar that doubles as a hand grip (recessed areas for fingers) that makes it easier to hand hold the lens (at least in theory). 

Has anyone ever come across a similar accessory for Canon lenses? Either a special tripod collar, or even better, a pistol grip that can screw into the tripod collar to make it easier to hand-hold a large lens (like the 100-400)?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2011)

You can use the Kirk Super Grip Handle on any lens where you have an Arca Swiss-type lens plate.

Bushhawk also makes shoulder mounts with 1/4"-20 screws for the tripod collar foot.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks.

After posting this, I did some searching on the internets and found an $8 grip that looks like it will meet my needs. I'll give it a try and see. Your suggestions are good, but seemed like overkill for what I'm looking for: just something to make it a little easier to handhold a heavier lens when I don't feel like (or can't) carry a monopod.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 8, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Thanks.
> 
> After posting this, I did some searching on the internets and found an $8 grip that looks like it will meet my needs. I'll give it a try and see. Your suggestions are good, but seemed like overkill for what I'm looking for: just something to make it a little easier to handhold a heavier lens when I don't feel like (or can't) carry a monopod.



I find that the Wimberley lens plates do that quite well (in addition to their intended use for tripod/monopod quick-release mounting.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 8, 2011)

You can use that grip anyway that feels comfortable to you, but to me, that has finger grips for carrying the lens, and possibly the camera, usually upside-down. I would only use it that way while walking. 

A large arca-swiss plate can certainly make the tripod collar larger and more grip able, but can be very expensive.

Have you tried a monopod?  Seriously, a $15 monopod from walmart is not the best monopod on the market but will take 100% of the weight of your rig, and steady your shots.


----------



## shtfmeister (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.bushhawk.com/bushhawk/for-cameras/handygrip


----------



## unfocused (Dec 9, 2011)

shtfmeister, great recommendation. That's pretty much what I ordered. Thanks. 

TexPhoto, sorry, I guess I didn't explain myself very well. I have a Manfrotto monopod and most times that's perfect. But, I wanted something I could slip in the camera bag for when I don't have the monopod with me or don't feel like carrying it and need something to add just a little extra support for hand holding. 

I want to experiment to see if it is easier and steadier than just cradling the lens in my left hand. I may find that it isn't, but figured for 10 bucks or so it was worth a try. (Which is why I'm not all that interested in the more expensive solutions).


----------



## fotoray (Dec 9, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Try Really Right Stuff. http://www.reallyrightstuff.com


----------

